# Teig für Schleie



## Angel-Suchti (19. Februar 2010)

HI Boardies, 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand schonmal mit Teig auf größere Friedfische geangelt hat wie z.B. auf Schleie. 
ich wollte mir mal ein Bild machen was man da so alles mit rein tun kann. 
Also bisher wollte ich es mit einem Frolicteig probieren. 
kann mir jemand ein Rezeptvorschlag geben??? 
 wäre schon nett. Danke schonmal #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Ein einfaches und erfolgreiches Rezept:

Zwei Hände voll Mistwürmer (unter fließendem Wasser abspülen!) pürieren und mit Mehl vermengen bis ein Teig entsteht.


Auch Zwieback mit dem Wasser aus Maisbüchsen zu einem Teig geknetet, ergibt einen guten Teig.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Boss007 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Du kannst mit brot einen teig machen. Du musst lebensmittelfarbe zum beispiel gelb  und duftstoffe mit dem teig vermischen,und dass dan in eine tüte legen und einfrieren lasse.Und dan raus hohlen und auftauen lassen dan zicht der duftstoff langsam und gleichmäßig in das brot rein.


----------



## Carpmen (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

geh zwar mit den Teig meist auf Karpfen , hat mir aber auch schon die eine oder andere schöne Schleie beschert

einfach Toastbrot nehmen minimal mit Wasser anfeuchten und darunter Vanillinzucker ; oder Lebkuchengewürz oder a mal
beides zusammen  

Rekord 4 Schleien:vik:
 obwohl ich nur einen Karpfen wollte :c


----------



## Boss007 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*



Carpmen schrieb:


> geh zwar mit den Teig meist auf Karpfen , hat mir aber auch schon die eine oder andere schöne Schleie beschert
> 
> einfach Toastbrot nehmen minimal mit Wasser anfeuchten und darunter Vanillinzucker ; oder Lebkuchengewürz oder a mal
> beides zusammen
> ...


 den kannte ich noch nicht danke


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Ich angele sehr oft mit Teig als Hakenköder, vorwiegend auf Karpfen und fange damit immens gut, teilweise besser als mit Pellet oder Boilie.
Den Teig fertige ich aus gemahlenem Brot(für Schleien dunkles Brot), Reismehl, Gluten, Bodybuilderfutter(Eiweißmix) aus dem Drogeriemarkt, Honig, Eidotter u. etwas Rapsöl.
Dazu kommt je nach Gewässer und Zielfisch Aroma, sowie Lebensmittelfarbstoff, für Schleien braune Farbe und Bittermandelaroma.
Der Teig hält aufgrund seiner Zutaten sehr gut am Haken.

Das kapitale Tierchen auf meinem Avatarbild ist übrigens ein Teigopfer, wog über 6 Pfund!


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

4 Scheiben Toastbrot, fein zerrieben
200 gr. Forelli superfein gemahlen
1-2 ganze Eier
1 TL Olivenöl

ggf. mit Wasser weicher machen, oder mit Mehl binden. Am besten mit Roggenmehl, weil das besser klebt.

Mit diesem Teig auch beifüttern. 10 - 15 Kügelchen in Ködergröße genügen vollkommen.


----------



## bbalex1 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

frolic einfach fein zerbröseln dann n paar eier dazu n bisschen maismehl dann knetest du zu nem teig und fertig 
was noch n guter teig ist nimm paniermehl und gib wasser hinzu schon hast du n teig der fängig ist! :m


----------



## Angel-Suchti (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

HI, 
danke schonmal für eure ganzen Tipps ihr habt mir echt geholfen. 
Ich habe durchs stöbern zwei Arten von Aromen herausgefunden, auf die Schleien besonders ansprechen. Und zwar :
 - Bittermandel
           oder
  - Frolic bzw. Halibut 

   was denkt ihr denn so?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Auf jeden Fall noch: Aroma aus echten Würmern und Maissaft aus der Büchse.#6

Damit hab ich schon etliche gefangen.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*



Angel-Suchti schrieb:


> HI,
> danke schonmal für eure ganzen Tipps ihr habt mir echt geholfen.
> Ich habe durchs stöbern zwei Arten von Aromen herausgefunden, auf die Schleien besonders ansprechen. Und zwar :
> - Bittermandel
> ...


 
Ich hab mir Boillies mit ca. 10 mm Durchmesser gedreht, Muschel - Aroma, klappt wunderbar. Kannst doch auch einmal einfach einen Halber Frolic ans Haar hängen und ausprobieren ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Ja Muschel ist auch einen Versuch wert.

Siehe hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177204



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Ja Muschel ist auch einen Versuch wert.

Siehe hier:





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen Aromen, den Begriff Lockstoff vermeide ich ganz bewusst, immer dann zum Einsatz wenn sich die Fische beissfaul zeigen.
> 
> Mit ein wenig Experimentierfreude gelang mir dann doch noch der eine oder andere Fang.
> 
> ...






|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Ich habe früher des öfteren gezielt auf Schleie gefischt. Und eigentlich immer wieder auf die nachfolgenden Köder gefangen:

- Kombiköder: Maiskorn/Mistwurm
- Komibköder: Teig aus Panier- und Maismehl/Mistwurm
- Teig aus dem Kochwasser a.d. Maisdose und Maismehl.

Wenn ich vom Wasserstand her drann kam, habe ich immer noch Muscheln klein gemacht und die mit Schale noch unter das Grundfutter gezogen und teilweise auch mit Muschelfleisch gefischt. Heute nicht mehr zu empfehlen, außer man kann die Muscheln unterscheiden. Einige Arten stehen unter Naturschutz.
Angefüttert habe ich dann mit Grundfutter aus Panier- und Maismehl, Dosenmais bzw. selbst gekochtem Hartmais (gesüßt) und zerschnittenen Würmern.

Es gibt von Browning extra Scheren mit mehreren Klingen zum Würmer zerscheiden. 
Würmer pürieren ist bestimmt sehr gut, aber da hörts bei mir auf...:v
Hab zwar Fleischer gelernt, aber da rebeliert mein Magen, mir reicht der Geruch beim zerschneiden schon...

Und bei dem käuflichen Muschilaromen hatte ich bisher so meine Bedenken. Vom Geruch her besteht da überhaupt keine Ähnlichkeit zwischen "Natürlich" und "Künstlich".
Aber da es zu funktionieren scheit, werde ich es doch mal versuchen müssen.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Einen Versuch wert sind auch Shrimps. Die ganz einfachen in salziger Lake von Feinkost Albrecht...


...allerdings wirken die nicht überall. Entweder sie fangen ausgezeichnet, oder überhaupt nicht. Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt, aber vorsichtshalber alternative Köder mitnehmen, oder einen Vollschneider einplanen.


----------



## Angel-Suchti (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

okay, 
ich sag da mal DANKE, dass ihr eure Zeit für meine Frage vergeudet. 
  ich hab mal im katalog son Futter von Browning gefunden, was ausschließlich aus Muscheln besteht. Das kann ich ja denn evtl. auch mitverarbeiten oder?
 Also ich dachte da an meine weiche Browning Matchrute, die ich denn mit Mais und Mistwurm bestücken werde und eine andere mit Teig aus dem Muschel-Futter  oder anderen Bestandteilen . 
 Wie siehts denn mit Futter aus? 
wie ich gehört habe, kann man auf schleien nur schlecht anfüttern, aber wenn ich gekochten Hartmais mit einer Hand voll Pellets und Muschelfutter zusammenmische könnte ich zwar einige Karpfen erbeuten aber evtl. auch die eine oder andere Schleie oder ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*



Angel-Suchti schrieb:


> ...
> Wie siehts denn mit Futter aus?
> wie ich gehört habe, kann man auf schleien nur schlecht anfüttern, aber wenn ich gekochten Hartmais mit einer Hand voll Pellets und Muschelfutter zusammenmische könnte ich zwar einige Karpfen erbeuten aber evtl. auch die eine oder andere Schleie oder ?



Versuch macht klug, aber ich glaube eher nicht, obgleich das auch vom Fischbesatz des Gewässer abhängt.
Das Problem ist, dass Schleien und Karpfen sich nicht vertragen, weil sie Nahrungskonkurrenten sind. Wo es viele Karpfen hat, gibt es in aller Regel kaum Schleien, weil sie von den Karpfen verdrängt werden.
Beim Fressen wird das besonders deutlich => sind die Karpfen erstmal am Futterplatz, wird es den Schleien schnell zu viel und sie zischen ab. Bedingt durch den Stress nehmen sie dann auch keinen Angelköder mehr.:c und die Show ist gelaufen.#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Auf jeden Fall nicht zuviel füttern. Dann sind die Karpfen schnell wieder weg.

Die Schleien begnügen sich gern damit in den Resten zu stöbern.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*



Andal schrieb:


> Einen Versuch wert sind auch Shrimps. Die ganz einfachen in salziger Lake von Feinkost Albrecht...
> 
> 
> ...allerdings wirken die nicht überall. Entweder sie fangen ausgezeichnet, oder überhaupt nicht. Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt, aber vorsichtshalber alternative Köder mitnehmen, oder einen Vollschneider einplanen.


 
Jau, die kann man denn zur Not auch noch selber Essen, wenn die Fische die nicht mögen ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*



Knispel schrieb:


> Jau, die kann man denn zur Not auch noch selber Essen, wenn die Fische die nicht mögen ....



:q:q
Moin Rainer,

Oder Döbel angeln.#6

Die mögen die Teile auch.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Angel-Suchti (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Alles klar   dann denke ich, weil ich vom Boot fische, werde ich mich mal etwas entfernt der Seerosen positionieren, damit ich sie mit den Ankern nicht störe und dann ein wenig Futter verwenden, dass möglichst wenige Kleinfische anlockt. Ich dachte da an Muschel bzw. Fischmehl-futter .


----------



## Angel-Suchti (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Ich hab mal ne andere Frage! 
  Und zwar:  
Ich wollte ja auch mal auf Karpfen gehen und da wollte ich so ziemlich alles zum Anfüttern verwenden was mir so in den Sinn kam. 
Ich dachte an :

- Dosen/Hart-Mais
- Kichererbsen
- Frolic
- einige Boilies als Bonbon
- mais-pellets
und Paniermehl, denn ich wollte mir daraus schöne Ballen kneten, die sich langsam auflösen und durch Kleinfische nicht gleich weggehauen werden. 

   hop oder top???^^


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Die Mischung ist ok - allerdings solltest du beachten, das Kichererbsen sehr schnell Aromen aufnehmen. Solange es sich um Lockstoffe handelt, ok - aber sie nehmen den Moddergeruch vom Boden genauso schnell auf.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*



Andal schrieb:


> Einen Versuch wert sind auch Shrimps. Die ganz einfachen in salziger Lake von Feinkost Albrecht...


 

Wäre doch sicherlich mal nen Versuch auf Aal wert???
|kopfkrat


----------



## Angel-Suchti (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teig für Schleie*

Hey asphaltmonster, 
danke fürden wihtigen Tipp!   Dann werde ich die lieber weglassen, oder zuvor in Lockstoff tränken  

Jap auf Aal sollen Shrimps auch ganz gut gehen    an meinem Vereinssee hat man bis vor ein paar Jahren auh seh gut Aal mit Wattwürmern gefangen.


----------

